# Wakeman Steelhead



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

has anyone been steelhead fishing out there how are you doin and what are u useing if you dont mind sharing i will be out there helping my uncle with his garage if i have time i might hit the river


----------



## justin (Oct 26, 2005)

I have not caught any this year in Wakeman. I was there the past two weekends.


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

I was driving my truck through there the other day and saw to guys carring fish across the bridge.They didnt look like steelheaders the guys not the fish, but they both were caring fish. Hope that helps.


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i am going to give it a try friday or saturday so i will let you know how i do


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

I got out of work early today,and went down there. very low and clear.I walked about a mile and a half down stream hitting various pockets not one fish.Well if you count a creek chub.Then sat down and watched the falls.Best of luck to yea bud.. hope this helps.


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i should be out there this weekend i have red hair if you would like to stop and talk


----------

